# My First Strobe Set



## Bluffkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Gooooood morning everyone. 

I've recently launched my website srstphotography | The journey of a semi-amateur which is a site/blog to serve the purpose of documenting my new adventure into portraiture photography. I've been reluctant to do so (confidence issues) but now I want to take that step. Friends and family have been on at me to take family shots of them and I'm sure I can do it with the proper equipment. As I am going to be new to lighting, I want to start off with something affordable, I've read other posts here and they seem to take off in a different direction. 

My budget is probably around 350-400 GBP. I was looking at something like this to start with? 
900w Studio Flash Lighting set Photography Strobe light 3 x 300w Portrait Kit UK | eBay

Is it adequate for me needs? Now I hear you already saying, "But Bluffkin, what are your needs?" As far as I know, they are these:


Something that will put me on the right track, will help me learn and at the same time produce quality images, friends and family (even the occasional model should I get better)
Something that will (I'm hoping) last me around 1 to 2 years? Before I move on to better stuff

Those two are really the main points here. I want to learn it, and I don't want that to effect the overall quality of the shots. I have faith in my basic photographic knowledge, I just want to move it on a bit. 

Should I just buy 1 quality strobe, stand, softbox and use that? But it won't really suffice for a family of four shot? 

I have no other lighting equipment apart from another Flash. It's name escapes me. Begins with Y and is from hong kong. I was advised it as a cheap starter to move away from the in built flash (Nikon D7000)

I hope this is enough information for you guys and girls. Do let me know 

Bluffkin


----------



## Designer (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks like plenty of light, and you can do many different setups with three monolights.  Have fun learning!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 21, 2014)

Those will indeed 'do the job' to start with.  They're sold by a number of vendors and while they're not exactly professional-quality, nor well built, they will give you lots of light.  That said, have you looked for used gear?  Used pack & head systems such as Dynalite and Speedotron can be a fantastic value on the used market and it's a great way to get into real, professional gear at a bargain-basement price.  You can buy some great kits on eBay for ~$4-500 USD, which is well within your budget.  Shipping may be pricey, but IMO, it would be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Bluffkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you very much. Could you link some of these used? So I can get an idea? Thank you


----------



## tirediron (Aug 21, 2014)

Here's one example.

Another.


----------



## Bluffkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you. The second one seems out my price range, especially without stands or softboxes!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 21, 2014)

Bluffkin said:


> Thank you. The second one seems out my price range, especially without stands or softboxes!!


Just keep watching; they come up regularily.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2014)

Not sure what your country's electrical needs are; you of course need stuff that works on your country's "mains" power. The three low-priced monolights seem like they would get you off to a good start at a reasonable price, and if treated carefully they ought to last at least two years.


----------



## Bluffkin (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 26, 2014)

Why o why does pretty much every single noob that wants light ask how good some E-bay/cowboy/cheap kit is for their needs? Does no one research any more? When I purchased my first OCF speedlight it was a Vivitar and I did research. I didn't just go to ebay and type "camera light" or something.

And even more so today, there are a ton of resources out there with all kinds of options ranging from relatively reliable budget lights to sets that cost tens of thousands of dollars.

If you're going to invest in monolights, look for a light that you can get serviced and not a vendor that just sells it and will have nothing to do with you then look to see what type of mounting system it has and what future brands you like that it'll work with. Otherwise, after your light cooks itself in the first three months, you're SOL on the hardware then when you decide to upgrade, you'll have to spend even more money to at least change all your mounting hardware on your modifiers that aren't umbrellas.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2014)

If you live in the UK spend a bit more google Lencata and get some quality lights for a reasonable price


----------



## Bluffkin (Aug 26, 2014)

gsgary said:


> If you live in the UK spend a bit more google Lencata and get some quality lights for a reasonable price



Very helpful! Puts me on the right track. Thank you. Will take a look and get back to ya


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2014)

Bluffkin said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > If you live in the UK spend a bit more google Lencata and get some quality lights for a reasonable price
> ...


Ive got some of their lights and they beat some of the top makes


----------



## Bluffkin (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah I am taking a look at those lights. Appreciate the help.

Having looked, I think I will put in for some overtime at work 

Now that I know of some quality lights, I can take the specs and features and look more into them individually and even compare!


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2014)

*thread cleaned of senseless silliness*

You all behave yourselves!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2014)

Overread said:


> *thread cleaned of senseless silliness*
> 
> You all behave yourselves!


Jobsworth


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > *thread cleaned of senseless silliness*
> ...



Back to the film section with you - back back I say! You're not safe to let out of there all high on those developing chemicals!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2014)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


The chemicals made me sell my 300f2.8L


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



I know - but don't worry I'm sure there will be a cure someday!

Bluffkin - let this be a warning - lighting is good but stay away from that film stuff  
(and yes sorry I can't give input on the lighting setup you're after - I've only used speedlite flash units rather than studio type ones).


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2014)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


24-70f2.8L will be next to go


----------



## Bluffkin (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you. But I feel that his OP should be removed too. Just close and delete this thread. It's been more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 26, 2014)

Bluffkin said:


> Thank you. But I feel that his OP should be removed too. Just close and delete this thread. It's been more trouble than it's worth.



I feel that you should look in to Alien Bees for your needs.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> Bluffkin said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. But I feel that his OP should be removed too. Just close and delete this thread. It's been more trouble than it's worth.
> ...


Don't think they sell them in the UK


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2014)

I seem to recall ages back looking for Alien Bees or having them suggested and yeah they don't have an EU/UK distributor so its a case of importing. Which comes with high postage costs and tax on arrival which I think pushed their prices up above equivalent items already present in the UK market.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2014)

I would say Lencarta are better than AB's


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 26, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I would say Lencarta are better than AB's


----------



## Bluffkin (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been asked by a friend of mine to shoot a photo of him and his DJ partner for a promo. He has shown me what he wants and seems simple enough. It looks like they stand together, arms crossed with some lighting highlights (if that is the right word) on their faces so the rest is visable but more in shadow. I was thinking, what I might do is just buy one more yonguo 560 ii, with two stands, two shoot-through umbrellas and the translators for my camera and the flashes. 

Will that work?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2014)

You will not get what they want with umbrellas it's very hard to control the light with them I would shoot this with barndoors


----------



## Bluffkin (Aug 29, 2014)

gsgary said:


> You will not get what they want with umbrellas it's very hard to control the light with them I would shoot this with barndoors



The picture he sent me as an example was this:


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2014)

Thats probably 3 lights


----------



## Bluffkin (Aug 29, 2014)

One over head (Hair light) and one on each model?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2014)

I think 2 from behind  1 each side and 1  front high their right


----------

